# Antec DF-10 | Need Your Advice/Views



## Whistler81 (Mar 23, 2012)

Hi, Guys my current configuration is mentioned in my signature. The cabinet is am using is of an old HCL EzeeBee branded PC which i had bought when I was a kid. It was an Athlon XP+ processor then with 40GB HDD.

I want to change this cabinet and am thinking about buying the Antec DF-10.
reasons for changing : the cabinet is getting too hot after I added another 500 HDD.
Also i sometimes get the "Processor Thermal Trip" warining. Would ike to add another HDD in the future.

1.What am looking for in a cabinet is good ventilation and movement of air in and out.
2. Transparent side with LED fans.
3. not so expensive
4. a quiet cabinet so that i can sleep properly at night with it next to my bed (my PC table is next to my bed).

I need your green signal before I make this purchase. Please feel free to suggest any other cabinet which you might thing may be good. My PC is basically on the entire day.

Doubt: I am using a normal power supply(400V - 440watt) would I need to change my power supply when I upgrade my cabinet.
Please also suggest a good power supply.
Thanks.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Mar 23, 2012)

and your budget is.......


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 23, 2012)

budget ?? and any particular choice ?


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 23, 2012)

Budget is 5000 choice is DF-10 as mentioned.


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 23, 2012)

With a budget of rs 5000 i would suggest you to go with corsair 400r. It has got nice reviews and very nice cable management! Though it does not have a transparent side panel, it has cool white LEDs+USB3. 
And no you don't need  to change your PSU.


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 23, 2012)

I have checked for the prices on ebay.in the Corsair 400R is selling at Rs.5400 while the Antec DF-10 is priced at Rs. 4691.40 

While The Corsair 400R is slightly cheaper it lacks the transparent side panel what I want so badly. 

Also my motherboard doesn't have any USB3.0 ports I is not that important for me.


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 23, 2012)

You can also go for some nzxt cabinets. They have transparent side panels like lexa s. Or you can go for CM Gladiator 600. It is available for 4k on flipkart.


----------



## d6bmg (Mar 23, 2012)

Whistler81 said:


> I have checked for the prices on ebay.in the Corsair 400R is selling at Rs.5400 while the Antec DF-10 is priced at Rs. 4691.40
> 
> While The Corsair 400R is slightly cheaper it lacks the transparent side panel what I want so badly.
> 
> Also my motherboard doesn't have any USB3.0 ports I is not that important for me.



Price os good. Just call that seller before buying & get every possible info from him.


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 27, 2012)

saikiasunny said:


> You can also go for some nzxt cabinets. They have transparent side panels like lexa s. Or you can go for CM Gladiator 600. It is available for 4k on flipkart.



Guys NZXT cabinets are so sexy. 

Check out the NZXT Vulcan and its price on eBay. You will be surprised.

I think I'll save some money and go for this one. What do you guys think. I dont think I can get a better cabinet at this price.


----------



## topgear (Mar 27, 2012)

the price is Rs. 50 less on their official website 
Buy NZXT in India | NZXT Vulcan Gaming mATX chassis


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 27, 2012)

But don't you think the cabinet is small compared to others?


----------



## topgear (Mar 28, 2012)

but people with space constraint may find that cabby useful .... if Op has no such issue he can consider getting either NZXT LEXA S Crafted @ 4.2k or NZXT Crafted Series Guardian 921 RB @ 4.6k - both of these with transparent side panel and designer front side looks awesome


----------



## saikiasunny (Mar 28, 2012)

Yes you are right. The lexa s or guardian would be much better choice. The vulcan can limit future upgrades


----------



## Whistler81 (Mar 31, 2012)

I was looking for a small sized cabinet so I have fallen in love with the Vulcan. Yes, topgear the price is 50 less on their official site but the eBay one has three fans included with the case. Wonder if the +50 is because of that. If that be that case then I am a Happy man. Trying to get a friend to negotiate a good deal with a dealer in S.P Road Bangalore but don't think will work out as apparently these abgb people are the only distributors in India of NZXT. 

_But I still cant figure out if I add an additional 200mm fan on the side where will the power cord be connected to ? all of the 4 pin power plugs from the smps are in use. ?_


----------



## sukesh1090 (Mar 31, 2012)

^^
Don't worry the fan connectors will have both male and female 4 pin m olex connector.so if you connect your fan to the psu then it will leave behind another connector(i guess female) to which you can connect something else.


----------



## topgear (Apr 1, 2012)

just get a molex Y cable  

*cache0.bigcartel.com/product_images/51049425/molexCable.jpg


----------

